# dhcpd не стартует без ip на интерфейсе

## zulu_radist

Всем привет. 

Раньше vlan-ы и dhcp сервер висели на одной машине. Все работало.

Решил отделить функции l3 vlan на cisco 3550.

На циско настроил ip helper.

Когда убираю vlan-ы с conf.d/net в dhcp сервере, dhcp не стартует.

```
kyoukai ~ # cat /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf

option domain-name-servers 172.17.230.1;

option ms-classless-static-routes code 249 = array of unsigned integer 8;

option rfc3442-classless-static-routes code 121 = array of unsigned integer 8;

default-lease-time 2400;

max-lease-time 4800;

ddns-update-style none;

authoritative;

log-facility local7;

#57600

option space MSFT;

option MSFT.DisableNetBIOS code 1 = unsigned integer 32;

option MSFT.ReleaseOnShutdown code 2 = unsigned integer 32;

option MSFT.DefaultRouteMetric code 3 = unsigned integer 32;

vendor-option-space MSFT;

option MSFT.DisableNetBIOS 2;

option MSFT.ReleaseOnShutdown 1;

shared-network vlan11 {

    subnet 172.17.11.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {

        option routers 172.17.11.1;

        option ms-classless-static-routes 16, 172,17, 172,17,11,1;

        option rfc3442-classless-static-routes 16, 172,17, 172,17,11,1;

        include "/etc/dhcp/list_beta/11.dhcp" ;

    }

    subnet 10.27.11.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {

        option routers 10.27.11.1;

        include "/etc/dhcp/list_beta/10.11.dhcp" ;

    }

}

```

```
kyoukai ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/dhcpd

DHCPD_CONF="/etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf"

DHCPD_IFACE="eth1"

```

dhcp server - eth1 (172.17.230.1)< - ---->(172.17.230.254)  GigabitEthernet0/12  (cisco3550)  GigabitEthernet0/11 (172.17.11.1) <----> client

----------

## TigerJr

А чо ваще то? логи ДЭХАЧЕПЭ есть? 

```
emerge syslog-ng
```

 есть?

----------

